# الحقوني  الحقوني عاوز اعرف ؟



## ماهر (23 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الرب أبدأ :


 قرأت بان المسيح صام 40 يوما للرب ، فحد معلوماته  الدينية محترمه

يوضح لي هذا الصيام ،وهل هو صيام  اقولكم ازاي متداول يعني المسيحين كلهم يصومونه ، والا مخصص لطبقة معينة من رجال الدين؟!


انسر مي كريستين هههههههههه ( باتغشمر ) 

بس بسأل بجد .​:36_22_25: مويهر " الحلو "​
​


----------



## Michael (23 أغسطس 2006)

حبيبى ماهر السيد المسيح صام اربعين يوما بلا اكل او شرب بل كان قوتة يستمدة من الروح القدس 

وطبعا لايوجد على سطح الارض اى حد يقدر  يصوم 40 يوم كاملين 

دول كلهم يدوب 3 ايام وباىباى لحد ما السن يسنهلك كل الشحزم الموجودة بالجسم وبعدها يدخل مرحلة الهذيان

وكى تعرف 
انجيل معلمنا لوقا البشر الاصحاح الرابع

1  اما يسوع فرجع من الاردن *ممتلئا من الروح القدس **وكان يقتاد بالروح في البرية*

2  اربعين يوما يجرّب من ابليس.*ولم ياكل شيئا *في تلك الايام ولما تمت *جاع اخيرا*.

واتمنى من اى حد عندة اضافة فى السؤال دة او تامل يقولة لينا

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Fadie (23 أغسطس 2006)

طيب يا موهير يا حلو انت عشان منعملش مشاكل فى المنتدى فالكل بالتأكيد يصوم و المهم هو الصيام و ليس المهم هو وقت الصيام و المسيح صام 40 يوم بطبيعته البشرية كأنسان و لكى تتضح الرؤية فمفهوم الصيام فى المسيحية هو لاستعباد الجسد و قمعه حتى لا تجمح رغباته فيلتهى عن طلب ملكوت الله و بره و يطلب الماديات فكان هذا درسا لنا ليعلمنا المسيح و اكد هذا بولس الرسول حين قال اقمع جسدى و استعبده فى رسالته الاولى الى اهل كورنثوس اصحاح 9 و عدد27

هذا بالطبع بجانب ما قاله اخى العزيز مايكل

+ + +


----------



## ماهر (23 أغسطس 2006)

*سامحني ما كنش قصدي!*


والله انا بس طرحت سؤال هو السؤال حرم يا فادي !

بس طريقتي في اختيار العنوان خضتك مش كده ،  معلش معلش تعيش 

وتاخد غيرها  ،انا اصلي  بحب اهز اوي 

وانكت على اللي بياخدوا المسائل الدينية بجد .

اصلي متدين نص ونص .

:36_22_25: مويهر " الحلو ولد امه وابوه "​


----------



## artamisss (24 أغسطس 2006)

* على فكرة الصيام فى المسيحيه عمرة ما فرق بين ناس وناس الكبير زى الصغير  بس كنيستنا بتلتمس الرأفه طبعا لمتعبين  والسقماء  واحيانا بعض الاطفال بس مش كلهم 
 ولو عاوز تسال فى سبيل انك تعرف اوكى اسال بالطريقه اللى تريحك بس ماتهزرش قووووووووى  علشان بنفطس  على نفسنا هههههههههه*


----------



## عضوة جديدة (24 أغسطس 2006)

اين المشاركه بتعتي
خفتم لحد يقرءها
صح
ماشي


----------



## عضوة جديدة (24 أغسطس 2006)

بتسيبوا بس اللي بيشتم الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم
هداكم الله


----------



## ماهر (24 أغسطس 2006)

اولا بشكر كل من رد على سؤالي .وخصوصا المشرف  أو المشرفة على القسم الاجتماعي .

بس والله انا كنت بسأل بجد ، وماليش دعوة باسألت غيري 

زي العضو الجديد ، وثاني مره لو عندي سؤال حاقوله لمايكل المشرف عن 

طريق الرسائل الخاصة وبس.

  انا مش عاوز اي حد يعملني كبش محرقة ، ومش عاوز مشاكل مع أي حد 

بس الهزار بيوصل دايماً لنتائج عكسية ، ولو عايزين تسكوا على الموضوع 

عادي انا حادور على خدمات اسئلة من حته تانيه ، 

ياه ياساتر ،  مالكم طايحين كده في بعض.

والعضو الجديد لو سمحت عاوز تسأل ابقى افتحلك صفحه بنفسك 

واسأل فيها زي ما انت عاوز .


مويهر:36_22_25:  " الحلو ملوش دعوه بالمهاترات الجانبية اللي بينكم  وبين بعض"




​


----------



## Michael (24 أغسطس 2006)

*اعتزر لك اخى مهوير 

انى سارد على الاخت العضوة الجديدة






			ولا ايه هو في صيام للناس العاديه وصيام لرجال الدين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الصيام للجميع




			ولا ايه هو في صيام للناس العاديه وصيام لرجال الدين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كلا ولكن هناك قدرة على تحمل الصوم والصوم بطرق مختلفة

فمنا من يصوم لاسبوع 

ومنا من يصوم لشهر

ومنا من يصوم الى الابد بحب واحتمال مع الرب




			وهو في اله بيصوم وبيفطر وبياكل وبيشرب اهو ده حاجه غريبه اوي
الاله هو اللي خلق هذه الاشياء فهل يوجد اله يحتاج الي اكل شيء من مخلوقاته
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



هذا خالصة خاصة بالرب فقط

ولو كنتى قريتى اصحاح لوقا

الرب صام وكان يختبر من ابليس

وكذلك قال لنا الرب

هذا الجنس لا يخرج الا بالصوم والصلاة

وطبعا الرب يسوع خال من اى خطية

لانة صام وصلى وتعذب لنا ومن اجل خطايانا ولكى يعلمنا كيفية الصوم والصلاة واهميتهما




			والحاجه التالته هو فيه اله هيستمد قوته من شيء هو خلقه اللي هو روح القدس فمن بالعقل والمنطق يستمد من الاخر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كتب نص بالاعلى اعيدة لكى لعلك كتبتى سؤالك دون قراة الموضوع





			انجيل معلمنا لوقا البشر الاصحاح الرابع

1 اما يسوع فرجع من الاردن ممتلئا من الروح القدس وكان يقتاد بالروح في البرية

أنقر للتوسيع...





			والحاجه الرابعه الم يستطع الله ان يقضي علي الشيطان
في اله بيهرب وبيحارب شيطان
هو ده كلام منطقي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بيهرب

بيحارب

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

طيب فين النص الى بيقول الكلام دة بس 

ان الشيطان ظن ان الرب المتجسد فى الابن عندما تجسد فى هئية انسان انة يستطيع ان يثنية عن خطة الله

ولذلك كشف لة الرب وقال

 مت 4:7  قال له يسوع مكتوب ايضا لا تجرب الرب الهك.

 لو 4:12  فاجاب يسوع وقال له انه قيل لا تجرب الرب الهك.


وفى الايتين دلالة صريحة على ان السيد يسوع المسيح هو الله 




			وهل يوجد اله بيجوع فهذا نقص لان الله كامل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم الله لا يجوع 

ولكن الابن اخذ هيئة البشر وتجسد فى هيئة انسان

 1تي 3:16  وبالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد


واتمنى من اكون قد لم اخطىء وتكون فكرى قد وصل لكى اصل انا فى الدين نص نص

وموضوعك لم يحذف ما لم تخرجى عن الادب العام

ربما قد حدث عندك فصل *


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 أغسطس 2006)

*


عضوة جديدة قال:



انا هكتب اللي كنت كتباه من تاني ولوسمحتم ما تمسحوش الكلام اللي هكتبه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


عضوة جديدة قال:


> *علشان اناما كتبتش حاجه خطأ*
> *ولا بلاش أسأل*
> *اول حاجه*
> *هو انتم عندكم ناس بتصوم وناس لا *
> ...




*+*


*الاخت العزيزه عضوة جديده ..*

*بالرغم من ان اخى الحبيب MichaelMagdy تفضل وقام بالرد على حضرتك لكن اسمحيلى اوضحلك الامر مره ثانية ...*

*الصيام بشكل عام هو للمسيحين جميعهم ... سواء كانوا من رجال الدين .. او من الشعب .. او اى شخص مسيحى فى العالم ... وعلشان تقدرى تفهمى ليه المسيح كان بيصوم وكان بياكل وبيشرب ويُجرب ( بفتح الراء ) من ابليس .. لازم تكونى مقتنعه بأن كل الافعال دى كان المسيح بيعملها بناسوته فقط .. طيب ايه هو الناسوت ؟ .. الناسوت هو الجسد ... ناسوت جايه من كلمة انسانيه .. اى شىء مادى .. انسان ... والمسيح يا اختى العزيزه كان هو الله (( المتجسد )) فى صورة انسان .. وعلشان اوفر عليكى اى اسئله او حيره ... مش معنى كلمة متجسد انه انحصر فى الجسد ... طبعا لاء ... لان الله لا يحده مكان او زمان .... ولكن الله له كل المجد (( اتخذ )) لنفسه جسدا مادياً .. زى الانسان بالظبط (( ما عدا الخطيه )) وكان عايش وسط الناس زى البشر بالظبط .. ياكل ... ويشرب .. ويتعب .. ويعرق .. ويحزن ... ويبكى ... لكن زى ما قولت لحضرتك انه بلا خطيه ... وطبعا الحديث عن (( لاهوت )) المسيح .. يعنى ايه لاهوت ؟... يعنى الحديث عن ان المسيح هو الله .. هياخد وقت كبير علشان اقدر افهم حضرتك الحقيقه الايمانيه دى ازاى .. ومتهيألى الباب ده مش مجاله المناقشات اللى زى كده .. *

*كمان الصيام واحد لكل المسيحين ... اياً كانوا ... يعنى ما فيش خيار وفاقوس .. *

*كمان حكاية ان الاله يستمد قوته من مخلوق هو خالقه اللى هو الروح القدس تقصدى .. اولا دى عباره على بعضها كلها غلط *

*ليه غلط يا اختى العزيزه ؟؟ .. هقولك ليه  ... لاننا مش بنقول ان الروح القدس مخلوق.. دى نقطه .. لاء احنا بنقول ان الروح القدس هو الاقنوم الثالث فى الثالوث الاقدس .. يعنى ايه اقنوم ؟ .. يعنى صفه ودى كلمة سريانيه ... وبما ان الروح القدس هو روح الله .. يبقى الروح القدس هو الله .. زى مثلا الانسان .. له روح .. صح ؟ ... فمنقدرش نقول ان روحه شىء وذاته الماديه شىء تانى .. الاتنين واحد .. صح ؟ ... لان الانسان من غير روحه مش هيبقى انسان ..والروح من غير جسد مش هتبقى انسان هتبقى روح بس ... ده مثال علشان اوصلك فكرة الروح القدس .. يبقى حكاية ان الروح القدس مخلوق دى غلط ...*

*ثانيا المسيح له كل المجد كان يستمد قوته (( البشريه )) من الروح القدس ... مش قوته الالهيه لانهم الاتنين متساويين زائد الاقنوم الثالث الا وهو الاب .. يعنى التلاته واحد .. فعلشان نقول ان المسيح كان (( يستمد قوته )) من الروح القدس .. يبقى لازم نفصل بين الفعل الانسانى والفعل الالهى ... لان القوه هنا رايحه لمين ؟؟؟ .. رايحه للذات الانسانيه .. صح ؟ يعنى رايحه للجسد علشان يقدر يقاوم ويستحمل الانقطاع عن الاكل والشرب *

*كل سنة وانتى طيبه *


----------



## Michael (24 أغسطس 2006)

اشكرك كل الشكر Traekrsoshdy

على التوضيح فعلا انا لم اتطرق الى نقطة الناسوتولا حتى انتبهت الى كلمة الروح القدس المخلوق دى

اشكرك على تفاعلك معانا 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2006)

*يا عضوة يا جديدة نرجوا منك التزام الادب و عدم توجيه الاساءات للعقيدة المسحية*


----------



## ميرنا (24 أغسطس 2006)

*ينهار اسود لا يا روك بصراحه زادت اوى كدا *


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2006)

*هههههه يا ميرنا, الاخ مش قادر يرد على المواضي الاخرى فيتعمد الاساءة حتى ينطرد*


----------



## عضوة جديدة (24 أغسطس 2006)

تصدقوا وتأمنوا بالله
مافهمت ولا كلمه وهو مش كلام منطقي بالمرة
وانا لم اقدر اوجه اساءه للدين المسيحي ولكن اقصد الدين المسيحي الذي كان علي عهد سيدنا عيسي عليه السلام عبد الله ورسوله
صلي الله عليه وسلم 
وليس الدين المسيحي الان
لان هذا لايمت الا الدين المسيحي باي صله


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 أغسطس 2006)

*+*

*الاخت ( العزيزه ) ... عضوة جديدة ..*

*بالرغم من اننى لا ارحب كثيراً بالمناقشات فى الاديان .. الا اننى اقول لكى *

*اطرحى اسئلتك .... وبنعمة المسيح سنجاوب عنها *

*ما الغامض فى حديثنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*اشكرك ..*


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2006)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> وليس الدين المسيحي الان
> لان هذا لايمت الا الدين المسيحي باي صله


 
هل يوجد عندك دليل على قولك ها؟ ام هو مجرد كلام انشائي توارثتيه عن شيوخ الاسلام؟


----------



## عضوة جديدة (26 أغسطس 2006)

اه طبعا عندي ادله كثيره 
وهي ما جاء بها القرأن الكريم والاحاديث النبويه الشريفه
ومش عرفه انت مالك ومال شيوخ المسلمين 

بس انت ابقي ادعي
هو الدين المسيحي عمه قال ان المسيح هو الله
ولا قال انه ابن الله
ولار قال ان تؤمنوا بالصليب
ولا سيدنا عيسي اتصلب
ولا قال أمنوا بالاهوت
اعترفوا ولا مرة واحدة ان انتم علي خطأ وليس الحق


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*عضوه بزمه والنبى يا شيخ ردى على قد السؤال *


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> اه طبعا عندي ادله كثيره
> وهي ما جاء بها القرأن الكريم والاحاديث النبويه الشريفه


 
لا لا, اقرأن داه كخه يعني ما يسوى فلسين لكي تثبتي به تغيير المسيحية

و الان اطلب منك دلائل من المسيحية و دلائل تاريخية و علمية حتى على تغير الديانة المسيحية و متى تغيرت و ما الذي تغير فيها و من غيرها و لماذا


----------



## عضوة جديدة (26 أغسطس 2006)

***************
*حذف من قبل ماي روك*
***************


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

*مادام ردك فيه قلة ادب يبقى ينحذف.. يعني بتتعبي حالك بالبلاش*

*لما تطرحي ردك و بيكون بطريقة مؤدبة و مقبولة يبقى يكون لينا حوار و الا تبقى مداخلاتك المسيئة تحذف الى ان تتعلمي الادب*


----------



## ?????????? (27 أغسطس 2006)

*وانت هاتعلمها الادب ولا ان ترد على كيفك ما انت بتسب محدش حذفك ليه*


----------



## ?????????? (27 أغسطس 2006)

وأنذرهم يوم الآزفة إذ القلوب لدى الحناجر كاظمين ما للظالمين من حميم ولا 
شفيع يطاع
سورة غافر
الآية 18
إن الدين عند الله الإسلام وما اختلف الذين أوتوا الكتاب إلا من بعد ما جاءهم العلم 
بغيا بينهم ومن يكفر بآيات الله فإن الله سريع الحساب
سورة آل عمران
الآية 19
إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون
سورة آل عمران
الآية 59
فويل للذين يكتبون 
لكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت 
أيديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون
سورة البقرة
الآية 79
وقالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه بل له ما في السماوات والأرض كل له قانتون
سورة البقرة
الآية 116
إذ قال الله يا عيسى إني متوفيك ورافعك إلي ومطهرك من الذين كفروا وجاعل 
الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة ثم إلي مرجعكم فأحكم بينكم فيما 
كنتم فيه تختلفون
سورة آل عمران
الآية 55
وقولهم إنا قتلنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه 
لهم وإن الذين اختلفوا فيه لفي شك منه ما لهم به من علم إلا اتباع الظن وما قتلوه 
يقينا
سورة النساء
لآية 157
إذ قال الله يا عيسى ابن مريم اذكر نعمتي عليك وعلى والدتك إذ أيدتك بروح 
القدس تكلم الناس في المهد وكهلا وإذ علمتك الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والإنجيل 
وإذ تخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير بإذني فتنفخ فيها فتكون طيرا بإذني وتبرئ الأكمه 
والأبرص بإذني وإذ تخرج الموتى بإذني وإذ كففت بني إسرائيل عنك إذ جئتهم 
بالبينات فقال الذين كفروا منهم إن هذا إلا سحر مبين
سورة المائدة
لآية 110
إذ قال الحواريون يا عيسى ابن مريم هل يستطيع ربك أن ينزل علينا مائدة من 
السماء قال اتقوا الله إن كنتم مؤمنين


----------



## Twin (28 أغسطس 2006)

*سلام ونعمة وبركة من ربنا المسيح يسوع "الله الظاهر في الجسد" للكل*
*عفواً أنا مش هتدخل في موضوع العضوه الجديدة أنا هعمل مداخلة في موضوع الصيام ال مشترك به مـــــــــــــــــــــــــاهر    أوك.*
*بالنسبة للصيام يا أخ ماهر ......هو تهذيب وأصلاح للجسد وشهواتة الجامحة .*
*وبالنسبة للصيام هل هو للكل والا لا...... هقولك الصيام درجات وطاقات بمعني...*
*   _الصيام واحد للكل وله قوانين ونظم متبعة من قبل أباء الكنيسة الأولون_ بس في ناس بيذودوا صيمهم شوية يعني بيصعبوه علي أنفسهم يعني ناس تصوم مثلا بمية وملح بالأسابيع  **وغيرهم من غير حتي الملح مية بس وغيرهم كتير ممكن حتي من غير أكل ولا مية بالأيام يبقي دة حسب قامة وطاقة الإنسان ال بيصوم بس أهم حاجة يكونوا بيصوم لله مش لمجرد صيام كنيسة أو منظرة ودة أكيد ربنا هيقويه    فهمتني*
*أما بالنسبة للمدة ال صمها رب المجد يسوعالأربعين يوم....... دية ليها تفسير مختلف عن كل ال أتقال في الأول _مع أحترامي لكل الأراء_ *
*أولا مدة الأربعين يوم دية الحد الأقصي للإنسان فمن الممكن أن يصمهم أنقطاعي يعني من غير أكل وشرب وعندنا مثلا موسي النبي وإيليا الناري الأثنين صاموا أربعين يوماً   ماشي*
*ثانياً لماذا الصيام وبهذه المدة عينها ؟...... الأجابة ...... أنه كان متبع في العهد القديم لبدء الخدمة عدة أمور  **ومنها وعلي سبيل المثال لا الحصر *
*1- أن لايقل سن الشخص الحامل النبوه أو البشارة سن الثلاثين وهذا سن المسيح له المجد عند بداية الخدمة*
*2- أن يكون يهودي وقد تمت فيه كل وصايا الناموس وهذا أيضاً قد فعله الرب يسوع*
*3- أما ثالثاً وهذا أمر شخصي أونفسي وهذا هو لب الموضوع الذي نتكلم فيه *
*وهو الصيام الأربعيني وهو إن كان هذا الشخص سيحمل نبوة أوبشارة عظيمة من الله فيجب علية أن يصوم أربعين يوم وليلة كي يتأهل تأهيل كامل لهذة البشارة والنبوة من أختلاء بالنفس والتطهر من كل فكر بداخل العقل وهذا  ما فعله يسوع المسيح له المجد*
* وقد فعله قبله موسي النبي علي جبل سينا عندما تقدم لأستلام الوصايا العش من الله*
*فهمتنـــــــــــــــــــــــي أتمني..... ولكن هنا قد ظهر سؤال وهذا السؤال قد طرح نفسة بالقوة وهو....... لماذا فعل المسيح له المجد هذا وتمم علي نفسه الوصايا ؟ والأجابة بسيطة وهي  ان المسيح قد شابهنا في كل شئ ما عدا الخطية وقد تتمم علي ذاتة كل وصايا الناموس لانه إنسان كامل يهودي النسب فكان عليه أن يتمم كل وصايا الناموس ويكمل كل بر كما قال له المجد ليوحنا المعمدان عند نهر الأردن وقت العماد          "ينبغي علينا أن نتمم كل بر" *
*وأنا الي هنا أنتهيت **سامحني علي الأطالة ماهر وأتمني أن أكون أستطعت أن أجيبك  *
*                 صليلي   ولألهنا كل مجد وكرامة   أميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*


----------



## ماهر (28 أغسطس 2006)

*باشكرك اوي يا أمير على ردك ده ،وبتمنى ليك كل توفيق ، لردك *

*الجميل والمتقن والمقنع ، ربنا يبارك ، وايقوك ، وتسحق اوي اني *

*اصلي ليك .*



*اخوك ماهر*​


----------



## Twin (28 أغسطس 2006)

*قلبـــــــــــــــــــــــــك مــــــــــــــــــــــات يا ماهر *
*هتتخلي عن ال أنتي فيه وتصليلي *
*ربنا بجد يخليك ليَ ويخليني ليك*
*ســـــــــــــــــــــلام*


----------



## عضوة جديدة (29 أغسطس 2006)

استاذ  My Rock
اشمعنا انت تقول كخ كخ علي القرأن الكريم
وما الذي فعله الاخ علامات استفهام لكي تقول انه مطرود لقله الادب 
وهو ليس قليل الادب وانا واثقه انه لم يفعل شيء خطأ
زانت بدأت ترجع تاني للاهانه
ماكنا خلاص قلنا ان مافيش اهانه ليه تاني


----------



## Twin (31 أغسطس 2006)

سلام ونعمة تاني وللكل
"ماكنا خلاص قلنا ان مافيش اهانه ليه تاني"
بجد يا عضوة جديدة كويس
 الأهنات دية بتطلع من القلب ال كله ظلام 
ومدام مفيش أهنات يبقي القلب كل نور 
*والسيد المسيح له المجد* قال 
ال يشتم أو يهين أخوه لا يستحق دخول الملكوت 
أنما يستحق نار  جهنم 
*فالمسيح محبة ونور لكل الأمم* 
والمحبة تحتمل كل شئ وتصبر علي كل شئ *المحبة لا تسقط أبداً* بجد ربنا يبركك*     أمين*


----------



## عضوة جديدة (31 أغسطس 2006)

فعلا ذي ماقلت 
اذا هذا الكلام ينطبق علي كل المسيحين اللي شتموا الرسول في المنتدي
يعني قلوبهم مليئه بالحقد والغل
جزاك الله خيرا لقد حكمت علي انفسكم


----------



## يا رب (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*اللي شفته يا عضوة جديدة في الشكاوي ان الاستاذ روك سب الاسلام ولو ما صدقت ادخلوا على المحذوفات بعنوان *
*العضوة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*يعني من حقه يرد عليكم لانكم اهنتموه *


----------



## يا رب (2 سبتمبر 2006)

الفاضل


----------



## يا رب (2 سبتمبر 2006)

الفاضل امير فكري انت بحق عضو فاضل واود شكرك شخصيا لانك فعلا مثال المسيحي الذي يحتذى


----------



## يا رب (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*به في المسيحية اشكرك مرة اخرى *
*اخوك محمد *


----------



## My Rock (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*بعد ما كملت و طلعت الي جعبك, ممكن تلتزم بالموضوع و مل تخرج عنه لردود جانبية*


----------



## Twin (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*شكراً* يا أخ محمد علي الكلام الحلو *ربنا يبركك* ويجعلك مسلم يحتذي به 
*بس أنا عايز أقول للعضوة الجديدة حاجة*
*أولا شكراً* لأهتمامك بال أنا كتبتة وكويس أنك قرأتيه بس الظاهر أنك مفهمتهوش أنا مكنتش بتكلم عن المسحين بس *وأفتكري أنا منهم* بس أنا كنت بتكلم عن الكل مسيحي ومسلم 
وأفهمي أن لكل فعل رد فعل يعني مش معقول حد يشتم من غير ما يكون أتشتم 
وأنا ال فهمتوا أن المنتدي دة مسيحي لكل المسيحين ال بيعيشوا في الوطن العربي
 يعني مش معقوله أنهم فتحينه للشتيمه والسب دول فتحينه *من أجل مجد الله* مش لحاجة تانة
*وعامة شكراً يا عضوة جديدة* بس أسمعي *ال قاله السيد المسيح له المجد* 
بس ياريت تفهمي *هو عايز يقولك أيه*
*لا تدينوا لكي لاتدانوا لأنكم بالدينونة التي بها تدينون تدانون. وبالكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم. ولماذا تنظر القذي الذي في عين أخيك. وأما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها.*
*أم كيف تقول لأخيك دعني أخرج القذي الذي في عينكوه وها الخشبة في عينك.*
*يا مرائي أخرج أول الخشبة من عينك. وحينئذ تبصر جيداً أن تخرج القذي من عين أخيك.* *  ولإلهنا كل مجد وكرامة       أمين*


----------



## عضوة جديدة (3 سبتمبر 2006)

استاذ امير فكري
انت كما قال الاخ يارب
مثال جيد للدين المسيحي
ولا اقول ذلك نقفاقا لا يشهد ربي اني اقوله صدقا
علي الاقل انك لم تهن اي مسلم حتي الان
وان لم اقصد اهين المسيحين الذين لما يتعرضوا للاسلام بشيء ولكن اقصد من تعرض له وبكل صدق
فهم الذين بدؤا
اذهب الي اي موضوع لماي روك وانت تري بنفسك شده عدائه للمسلمين
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## My Rock (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*الموضوع طال و عرض بدون اي معنى, ردينا على سؤال الاخ و الموضوع انتهى*

*يبقى اغلقه يكون افضل*


----------



## استفانوس (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*المشكلة اذااخطئ احد ينظرون الى و تكلم على المسلمين يثورون ويغضبون وتقوم الساعة
ولا انفسهم ولا لااحاديثهم وقرانهم كيف يحتقر كل خارج عن الاسلام*


----------

